# blond



## henry (Mar 8, 2009)

2 blonds  
walked into to a bar
u  think  one of  them  
would  have  seen  it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm blonde jokes eh !? hehehe still funny though


----------

